# mounting a SATA blu-ray/cdrom/dvd



## xmorg (Jan 13, 2009)

Good day,

I am having an issue mounting a cdrom or blu-ray disk on my new blue-ray drive

entry in fstab
/dev/acd1               /mnt/blueray    cd9660  ro,noauto       0       0

this attempt was to mount a normal data CD
mount /mnt/blueray/

dmesg says :
acd1: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG retrying (1 retry left)
acd1: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG retrying (0 retries left)
acd1: FAILURE - READ_BIG timed out


my Drive:
% dmesg | grep acd1
acd1: DVDROM <ATAPI BD O DH4O1S/CP54> at ata4-master SATA150
acd1: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00
acd1: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00

(as "CD1" )
cd1 at ata4 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
cd1: <ATAPI BD  O  DH4O1S CP54> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
cd1: 3.300MB/s transfers
cd1: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed


The motherboard has 2 SATA's and they are both connected to hard drives
atapci1: <VIA 6420 SATA150 controller> port 0xe080-0xe087,0xe000-0xe003,0xdc00-0xdc07,0xd880-0xd883
,0xd800-0xd80f,0xd400-0xd4ff irq 20 at device 15.0 on pci0

The BLU-RAY is connected to my additional SATA controller
atapci0: <SiI SiI 3114 SATA150 controller> port 0xec00-0xec07,0xe880-0xe883,0xe800-0xe807,0xe480-0x
e483,0xe400-0xe40f mem 0xfebffc00-0xfebfffff irq 17 at device 9.0 on pci0

These devices are SATA
acd1: DVDROM <ATAPI BD O DH4O1S/CP54> at ata4-master SATA150
ad12: 95611MB <Maxtor 6L100M0 BACE1G20> at ata6-master SATA150
ad14: 286168MB <Seagate ST3300831AS 3.03> at ata7-master SATA150

both hard drives have worked fine for a while (since 6.0 if i remember and on a previous non-sata motherboard used the SiI controller)

This is the first time ive used a SATA cdrom/dvd/blu-ray.

please help.

Thanks.


----------

